# Knit Hat with Faux Diagonal Cables- Free till March 26



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Spring is here, but I just can't stop making hats, he-he. Here is my new hat with faux diagonal cables. Very simple and quick to make! The cabled effect is created by alternating knit and purl stitches, and there is no need for a cable needle. 

The pattern is free till March 26 in my Ravelry shop:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-with-faux-diagonal-cables-for-a-lady


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

It looks like a good quick to knit hat!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the design, thank you so much.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

Cute pattern.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Great design, thanks


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great pattern. Thanks so much.


----------



## Knitsue (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice pattern, Thanks


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lovely - just what I was looking for. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you.
A very nice stitch pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your talents.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Great hat, Thank you again. You are very generous.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet, thanks


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty, thank you.


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Love the pattern, thank you so much.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Many thanks for your free designs.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely texture, beautiful hat pattern


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really chicxx


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That's a beautiful hat.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

It is beautiful, as all of your hats. Thank you for the pattern. ;0)


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing. I love the design, and love that it's simple. I find that the older I get, the easier it is for me to confuse myself with some of the more complicated patterns. I, too, am still knitting hats to get a jump start on Christmas.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a great pattern - thanks so much for sharing - am definitely going to knit this one


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you - it's really pretty!


----------



## Artiste (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. It is beautiful!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Another lovely hat design!  You must have a hard time choosing among all your wonderful hats when it's time to go outdoors! ;-)


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you for your generosity. I'm always looking for hats with interesting designs.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Interesting pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

You are very welcome, Everybody! Enjoy the pattern!
Rainebo, I love wearing my hats, and you are right, sometimes it is hard to pick which one to wear, as I have so many favorites!


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Spring is here, but I just can't stop making hats, he-he. Here is my new hat with faux diagonal cables. Very simple and quick to make! The cabled effect is created by alternating knit and purl stitches, and there is no need for a cable needle.
> 
> ...


Beautiful design! Since this pattern has no holes for the bare scalp to show through, it is ideal for a chemo hat. Thank you for your kind generosity in initially offering the pattern for free. I've already downloaded the pattern, and I'll start on one of these this morning.

Regards


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

You never cease to amaze me! What a darling hat!! Today I received pictures from my granddaughter in Switzerland showing off the six hats I mailed to her! (Each one, one of your designs in different colors). She was soooo happy! And I more! She is 12 going on 23. And loves style. So each time I make one of your designs I know I hit the mark, as each one is so well written that I can sit, knit with the confidence of a great outcome! Thank you, this is a gorgeous pattern! 
Big hug! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you Knittingkitty, its a lovely hat, really pretty, Tessa28


----------



## terrywebster (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you! Love all your hat patterns!!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Another one of your gorgeous hats, many thanks, Elena!


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing....I love your hats.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you again for another lovely hat pattern !


----------



## Trissa122 (Jul 4, 2011)

How generous of you to share this beautiful pattern. Thank you SO much!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

raqeth said:


> You never cease to amaze me! What a darling hat!! Today I received pictures from my granddaughter in Switzerland showing off the six hats I mailed to her! (Each one, one of your designs in different colors). She was soooo happy! And I more! She is 12 going on 23. And loves style. So each time I make one of your designs I know I hit the mark, as each one is so well written that I can sit, knit with the confidence of a great outcome! Thank you, this is a gorgeous pattern!
> Big hug! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am so happy that your granddaughter loved all the hats you made for her! It's probably still cold in Switzerland, so she can change them every day.  Your family is so lucky to have you! You always knit and crochet such beautiful gifts for them! Blessings and big hugs! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm also chiming in on praising your beautiful designs. Have made many of them for Knots of Love. They have been sent to cancer centers across the country and have been very much appreciated. Thank you also for your generosity in making your designs free for a short period of time. We are so lucky that you share your talent.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Another beautiful creation, Elena. You are indeed a talented and generous knitter.

Thank you.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you once again!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you its so cute


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - beautiful hat


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you, this is so pretty. You are most kind to share with us.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

What can I say but thank you, thank you again for another great pattern that will make a great chemo cap. I love, I Love This Yarn and your patterns are all so easy to follow and make up so beautifully!!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Hard to believe you don't use cable needles. This is beautiful. I am downloading it now. Already have some charity ideas to make it for. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

So cute! Thanks for the link.


----------

